# PM All mods.



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Is there any way that we could send a PM which could be read by any moderator?

Many boards have the facility to PM the 'team' so that the first one to come online could address the issue presented by the poster.

Either that, or to be able to sort the member list by rank so that we could find a Mod, without happening to stumble upon their avatars identifying them as such next to their posts in the forums.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The Leader list is here...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showgroups.php
You can PM one or as many as you need.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Or, you can hit the report to moderator button. It will go to all mods in the listed area via email, and then to an area where all the moderators can see it.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> The Leader list is here...
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showgroups.php
> You can PM one or as many as you need.


Is that link posted anywhere other that a post in a thread?

That should be a link in the "Members" page, if possible.


justapixel said:


> Or, you can hit the report to moderator button. It will go to all mods in the listed area via email, and then to an area where all the moderators can see it.


D'oh didn't think of reporting one's own posts.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

justapixel said:


> Or, you can hit the report to moderator button. It will go to all mods in the listed area via email, and then to an area where all the moderators can see it.


How often is that checked? Is there a "rule" for how often mods check that area or their email? Seems like sometimes if I report something nothing happens for hours.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No rule...We all have jobs. Sometimes we're stuck in meetings or on the road.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

umm... 

ok...


----------

